# Country music fans:



## Guest (Mar 3, 2009)

FYI:

http://promo.livenation.com/megaticket/boston/bostonmt.html?c=dm-1286581&p=14935739


----------



## StbbrnMedic (Nov 28, 2008)

Toby Keith and Trace Adkins.... too cool!! 
Damn recession... Would LOVE to be there!!


BTW... LOVE your sig Snipe!!


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

I don't know the specifics or validity of this claim, but I heard the last time Keith went over to Iraq he played two songs for the troops, refused to play anymore, and then departed.


----------



## StbbrnMedic (Nov 28, 2008)

OH!! Say it isn't so!! I like Toby... I'll need to research that.

Andy... Here we go: http://www.soldiersperspective.us/2008/04/25/toby-keith-visits-troops-in-afghanistan/

Thank God!!! I didn't want to not like him but if what you said was true, it would happen.


----------



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

Sniper said:


> FYI:
> 
> http://promo.livenation.com/megaticket/boston/bostonmt.html?c=dm-1286581&p=14935739


OMG, that sig is hilarious! Makin tit rain n' shyt.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

I just asked a Marine I work with that was over in Iraq and had nothing but great things to say about Keith, he even got up and sang with him...he doubted that he would do that but anythings possible.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Andy0921 said:


> I don't know the specifics or validity of this claim, but I heard the last time Keith went over to Iraq he played two songs for the troops, refused to play anymore, and then departed.


Im pretty sure its bs.


----------



## StbbrnMedic (Nov 28, 2008)

I posted this earlier but I think it's been missed
http://www.soldiersperspective.us/20...n-afghanistan/
This is soldiers account of Toby Keith visiting the troops and he had nothing but good things to say.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Maybe he had the shits, maybe his gf called and said she was late....im going with the firsthand knowledge from Marines I just spoke to and said he was over there many times and a great guy.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Toby Keith's committment to the troops is widely known but not through the usual publicity and that alone makes me respect him. He doesn't get up and say, "Hey look at what I'M doing!" other than maybe to shame others into going to perform as well.

I could not question his patriotism.

Great sig Snipe. It's going to be a long 4 years of that.

Oh, and that line up. WOO-HOOOOOOOO! Too bad I haven't a prayer at getting there.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2009)

I heard he played two songs and arties came in. he took cover until the assault was over and then picked up right where he left off.


----------



## DoD102 (Sep 9, 2004)

Kellie Pickler as well ahs been a big supporter of the troops overseas


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2009)

DoD102 said:


> Kellie Pickler as well ahs been a big supporter of the troops overseas


that's because she's so dumb they told her she was boarding a plane to somewhere hot, with white sand and hot guys in uniform..... (not that I'm complaining about that. just wondering why the booty calls stopped....)

all joking aside, good for her. makes me wanna give her a cervical HAMMERING even more.


----------



## StbbrnMedic (Nov 28, 2008)

Sniper said:


> all joking aside, good for her. makes me wanna give her a cervical HAMMERING even more.


8-O :L: :L: :L: :L: :L:


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

Dr. Sniper, at your cervix


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

Sniper said:


> I heard he played two songs and arties came in. he took cover until the assault was over and then picked up right where he left off.


There IS a resentment among some troops regarding the songs he comes out with again and again about being a soldier when he never was one.

With that said, Toby Keith and Ted Nugent came to my Kuwait base (Camp Beuring) while we were outprocessing to go home. They both couldn't have treated us to better or more intimate show; I saw them play a hour and a half acoustic set together in a tent of no more than 150 troops. They were both as curtious as could be, and anything other than that--I call bullsh*t.

Edit: I knew these wer on my hard drive somewhere...These were taken by one of my buddies on his camera (with some dumbass officer standing in front of Toby in the first one):



























Also got to see Drew Carey at Al-Asad--another awesome celebrity when it comes to the troops. I met him personally after his set as my buddies and I were walking back to the "hooch"--he was by himself with only a couple officer escorts, and took the time to stop and talk with us after signing autographs for quite a few minutes-- I got him to sign my MP armband.

Drew Carey & Col. Teeples, 3rd ACR:


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

OfficerObie59 said:


> Also got to see Drew Carey at Al-Asad--another awesome celebrity when it comes to the troops. I met him personally, and got him to sign my MP armband.


I didnt even realize that Drew Carey sang country music!


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

fra444 said:


> I didnt even realize that Drew Carey sang country music!


Just to note, I think so much of that interaction, I revised my post to do it more justice. Carey was truly a normal, down to earth guy.


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

WOW that is very cool Obie!


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Drew Carey was a Marine.


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2009)

had my pic taken with Robin Williams and the ******* Cheerleaders while I was deployed post 911. No joking I asked all the cheerleaders without blonde hair to step out. HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

Sniper said:


> No joking


I don't know that that was necessary; I don't think you'd have been questioned on that.


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

justanotherparatrooper said:


> Drew Carey was a Marine.


No kidding jap?


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

fra444 said:


> No kidding jap?


No kidding thats where he got the 'goofy glasses" from for his rioutine.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Bob Keeshan( Capt Kangaroo) was a Marine though he never saw action.
Mr Rogers never served in any military branch.


drew carey as a corpral


----------



## StbbrnMedic (Nov 28, 2008)

Mr Rogers always gave me the creeps. I swear he was a pedophile.
The way he played with those puppets was just wrong.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

http://pbskids.org/rogers/
Just for you Stbbn1


----------



## StbbrnMedic (Nov 28, 2008)

Oh JAP!! And all this time I thought you liked me!! lol


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

USMCMP5811 said:


> Capt. Kangaroo and Mr. Rodgers were also Marines.


Pretty bad when I see what jap says and I think, "He may be dead on with his facts".

Then I see your post and IMMEDIATELY call BS!!!!


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Theres alot of urban rumours about actors and entertainers. There was one going around that Don Knots was a DI in the Marines....also not true.
Lee Marvin however was a Marine and recieved the awards at Iwo Jima.


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

LMFAO!! Just bustin ya brother! =D> \\/ :BNANA:


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Couple crusades against tailgating*

*Daughter died after boozing*









Photo by Nancy Lane 
TAKING ACTION: MaryAnn and Steve Davis talk about their daughter Debra's death. Her parents held an event at Salon Marc Harris for what would've been her birthday.

A heartsick Milton couple whose daughter died in a booze-fueled crash near last summer's New England Country Music Festival want stronger steps taken to put a stop to all-day tailgating.
"I'm not trying to move mountains. Nothing's going to bring her back. All I can hope for is we save another family from this pain," an anguished MaryAnn Davis said yesterday on what would have been her youngest child Debra Davis' 21st birthday.
Calling their grassroots movement PACT - People Against Concert Tailgating - MaryAnn and her husband Steven Davis have appealed for support from U.S. Sen. John F. Kerry and country music superstar Kenny Chesney, who will once again headline the festival Aug. 15 at Gillette Stadium in Foxboro.
Debra, named after her aunt, serial killer James "******" Bulger victim Debra Davis, was one of three promising young women in a car that slammed into a tree on Route 1 in Wrentham July 26 only a quarter mile from the stadium. The driver, Alexa Latteo, 19, of Mansfield, also was killed.
Steven and MaryAnn have knowledge that their girl was intoxicated after spending $40 for a parking space that afforded her and her friends six hours of party time. It was only after their deaths that Steven and MaryAnn learned the friends didn't even have tickets to the show.
The friends had planned to park hours before the show to tailgate in an area lot, the parents said. There are ample parking lots for Foxboro shows, many of them independent and separate from the stadium.
Gillette spokesman Stacey James stressed guards do take action at the stadium. "We do screen. All patrons arriving at Gillete Stadium must show a ticket for entry to the lot," he said.
Those who've arranged to pick up tickets at the box office must present proof of purchase, he added.
The Davises said yesterday they want all parking lots in the area closed until at least two hours before concerts start, and for police to crack down on underage drinkers.
Salon Marc Harris in the Financial District, where Debra was interning for the Blaine Beauty School, threw a posthumous birthday party yesterday to raise money for a hair-styling scholarship in her memory.
"I said to my wife, let's do something about this," Steven Davis said.




(27) Comments | Post / Read Comments

http://bostonherald.com/news/region...inst_tailgating:_Daughter_died_after_boozing/


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2009)

if your daughter and her friend(s)weren't drinking excessively at the show, they would have done it somewhere else.............


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

If you get into a vehicle driven by an intoxicated friend and get killed you have no one to blame except yourself and the driver.


----------

